# [gelöst]grub startet nicht

## teddydeluxe

hi,

ich habe eine stage3 installation in einer vm gemacht, hat auch gut funktioniert, und habe mir jetzt eine ältere kiste zusammengeschraubt, um dort gentoo als desktopsystem zu benutzten. das hat soweit auch funktioniert, nur beim starten kommt die grub konsole anstatt der auswahl. ich hab versucht dort "kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda3" einzugeben, aber es kommt der fehler 21. ich hab etwas gegoogled, aber komme trotzdem nicht weiter. wie kann ich herausfinden wo das problem liegt ?

ich hab mich bei der installation an die anleitung hier gehalten. partitionen sind :

sda1  /boot   ext2  64mb

sda2  swap            2gb

sda3  /root   ext3  30gb

sda4  /daten ext3  30gb

grub.conf :

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.39-r3

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda3

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5
```

bitte um hilfeLast edited by teddydeluxe on Thu Oct 20, 2011 3:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Necoro

Weils mir schon häufiger passiert ist: Bei der Installation von grub und/oder kernel hast du nicht vergessen /boot zu mounten?

----------

## teddydeluxe

boot war gemounted, sonst hätte ich doch die grub dateien nicht schreiben können oder ?

----------

## Necoro

Natürlich kann man sie schreiben. Der Ordner "/boot" selber existiert ja auch auf dem Root-Dateisystem (dein sda3). Beim Mounten wird halt nur der Inhalt von "/boot auf sda3" mit dem Inhalt von sda1 überlagert.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

ich vermute das du den MBR evtl. nicht auf die richtige Platte geschrieben hast, oder du im BIOS nicht die richtige Platte zum booten ausgewählt hast.

Zum GRUB Error 21 heißt es in der "info grub"  *Quote:*   

> 21 : Selected disk does not exist
> 
>      This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full
> 
>      file name refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or
> ...

 

/edit:

 *teddydeluxe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda3
> 
> ...

 

Zudem solltest du auch das /boot weg lassen, beachte das es bei den neuen Stage3 mit openrc kein Symlink auf /boot mehr gibt.

Mache also etwa folgendes draus: 

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda3

#initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5
```

 (bei nutzung einer eigenen /boot Partition)

----------

## teddydeluxe

also..

@ necoro : die boot partition war gemounted, alle dateien sind ordentlich auf sda1

@ josef : hab den link in der config verändert und alles nochmal in den mbr geschrieben, aber keine veränderung

nochmal zum bios : was meinst du mit die falsche platte zum booten ? im mom ist die platte first boot devicem aber zum zeitpunkt der installation war es natürlich das cd laufwerk. hat das irgendwelche auswirkungen darauf ?

----------

## teddydeluxe

also ich habe nochmal geguckt und bin einige optionen durchgegangen, aber es startet einfach nicht. ich hab mir einen genkernel kompiliert, falls da was schief gelaufen ist, aber auch dieser läuft nicht. ist es normal, dass ich keinen initramfs erstellt bekommen habe ?

grub findet keine platte bei mir, egal ob ich hd0,hd1 oder sonstiges eingebe. aber wenn ich im system bin und den bootloader in den mbr schreibe, gibt es hd0. hier nochmal meine fstab :

```
/dev/sda1    /boot               ext2  defaults      1  2

/dev/sda3   /                      ext3  defaults      0 1

/dev/sda2   none                swap sw             0  0

/dev/cdrom  /mnt/cdrom     auto  noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0   /mnt/floppy      auto   noauto      0 0
```

wie könnte man das problem noch beheben ? ich komm überhaupt nicht weiter   :Sad: 

----------

## Christian99

wenn du in der grub konsole bist, dann gib doch mal "root (hd" ein. wenn du dann tabulator drückst sollte er dir anzeigen, welche hds da sind, und danach nochmal tab für die partitionen. probier mal ob es "help" als konsolenbefehl gibt (hab grub2, sonst hätt ichs grad mal ausprobiert) und schau ob es einen befehl gibt, der dir die hds und partitionen auflistet.

wenn alles nix mehr hilft, könntest du mal grub2 probieren...

----------

## teddydeluxe

danke für den tip, aber leider vervollständigt grub mir gar nichts und in help konnte ich auch nichts besonderes entdecken   :Sad:  ich denke ich werde morgen mal grub2 testen. irgednwie muss ich das ja zum laufen bringen. das kann doch nicht so schwer sein   :Smile: 

----------

## Christian99

was auch noch geht: einfach nochmal alles von vorne.

/boot komplett leer machen, grub deinstallieren und dann nochmal alles (also grubinstallation) von vorne nach Handbuch.

Manchmal übersieht man einfach was.

----------

## teddydeluxe

ich werde es nochmal versuchen, aber das ist schon meine 2. komplettinstallation, weil es beim ersten mal auch nicht ging   :Surprised: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi teddydeluxe,

und noch ein nachträgliches willkommen bei Gentoo von meiner Seite.

Kleiner Hinweis am Rande, ich denke der Vorposter meinte nicht eine komplette Neuinstallation, sondern lediglich eine erneute Installation von Grub gemäß Handbuch.

Zuvor solltest du aber das vorhandene grub Verzeichnis vollständig löschen, und auch den symbolischen Link boot im boot Verzeichnis.

Willst du grub wieder gemäß Handbuch installieren musst du zuvor noch das in dieser Reihenfolge machen:

swapon /dev/sda2 

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo 

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot 

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc 

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev 

grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 

env-update 

source /etc/profile 

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

Dann Grub gemäß gentoo Handbuch installieren.

Alternativ kannst du auch meine einfacherere / schnellere Methode wählen um lediglich Gruß zu installieren, ohne chrooten zu müssen, dann nicht wie oben beschrieben vorgehen, sondern so wie hier von mir beschrieben, weiter unten im thread.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-810681-highlight-grub.html

Viel Erfolg und Durchhaltevermögen von meiner Seite.

Aller Anfang ist schwer, danach wird's leichter...   :Wink: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## teddydeluxe

danke andy, aber langsam verzweifel ich daran. nachdem ich boot platt gemacht habe und es neu aufgesetzt habe, hat sich nichts geändert   :Sad:  ich werde es jetzt mal mit grub2 versuchen, aber kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das den fehler behebt.

mich fuchst es auch immernoch, dass ich aus dem system heraus in der grubshell "root (" eingebe und er mit mit tab hd0 vervollständigt und beimm booten sagt er, das hd0 nicht existiert ?

edit : leider geht deine  schnelle methode für grub nicht, er findet den befehl nicht

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi teddydeluxe.

Bitte versuche künftig in deinen Ausführungen präziser / konkreter zu werden, damit wir dir besser helfen können.

Also, wie genau bist du vorgegangen, welche Befehlsfolgen hast du verwendet.

Besonders bei meiner Methode wäre ich interessiert, damit ich dir sagen kann was du falsch gemacht haben könntest.

Zeig bitte auch mal den Inhalt deines /boot und deines /boot/grub Verzeichnisses.

Grub2 ist keine Lösung, denn dadurch wird nichts einfacher (durch seine scriptsprache) und entzieht sich noch mehr deiner Kontrolle durch seine implementierten Automatissmen.

Auf der Grub-shell solltest du mal mit find /boot/grub/stage suchen lassen, und uns zeigen was er dir ausgibt.

Dann sehen wir weiter.

----------

## teddydeluxe

ich finde grub2 auch eher unkomfortabel. also ich denke du meinst die grub installation. also ich habe mich eigentlich ans handbuch gehalten.

```
emerge grub

nano -w /etc/grub/grub.conf
```

die conf hab ich so angepasst :

```
default 0

timeout 30

 

title Gentoo 2.6.39-r3

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda3
```

dann habe ich den kernel nach /boot kopiert

```
grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

grub --no-floppy
```

```
grub>root (hd0,0)

grub>setup (hd0)

/boot/grub/stage1 -> exists

/boot/grub/stage2 -> exists

/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 --> exists

embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0) --> failed

embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,0) --> failed

install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) /boot/grub/stage2 p /boot/grub/menu.lst -->  succeeded

grub>quit
```

der inhalt von /boot ist :

```
boot

grub

kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

lost+found
```

inhalt von /grub :

```
default

device.map

e2fs_stage1_5

fat_stage1_5

ffs_stage1_5

grub.conf

iso9660_stage1_5

jfs_stage1_5

menu.lst

minix_stage1_5

reiserfs_stage1_5

splash.xpm.gz

stage1

stage2

stage2_eltorito

ufs2_stage1_5

vstafs_stage1_5

xfs_stage1_5
```

und find /boot/grub/stage in der grub-shell beim booten ergibt : error 15 file not found

brauchst du sonst noch infos ?

dankeschön

----------

## Christian99

hast du denn "grub-install" irgendwann mal ausgeführt?

edit: vergiss das. das sollte durch das setup (hd0) in der grubshell erledigt sein... sorryLast edited by Christian99 on Tue Oct 18, 2011 5:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## teddydeluxe

das hatte ich alternativ auch gemacht, aber das ergebnis war das gleiche

----------

## Christian99

hm, poste doch mal spaßhalber die ausgabe vom grub-install befehl.

so langsam kommt mir das suspekt vor....

eventuell kann dir das da helfen: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/

ich hab das vor ner weile mal ausproboiert, ich glaub wenn du die cd bootest solltest du ein ganz normales grub haben, dort in der grub console (mit "c") mal schaun, ob er hd0 findet.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Teddy,

sorry, hab mich hier verschrieben, die Anweisung sollte lauten:

find /boot/grub/stage1

und auch mal

find /boot/grub/stage2

das dann mal sehen lassen.

Vielleicht ist das auch ein Fehler, in deiner grub.conf, ich verwende keine separate boot Partition, daher bin ich nicht ganz sicher, aber lass den slash vor dem kernel mal weg, also statt deinem:

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda3 

        schreibst du entweder:

kernel      kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda3            oder, denn das geht immer, wegen des boot-symlinks im boot Verzeichnis:

kernel     /boot/kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda3

Siehe auch Handbuch:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Außerdem wird, wenn Sie ein anderes Partitionsschema verwendet haben und /boot nicht auf eine separate Partition gelegt haben, das /boot Präfix wirklich benötigt. Wenn Sie unserem vorgeschlagenen Partitionierungsplan gefolgt sind, wird das /boot Präfix nicht benötigt, aber ein boot Symlink sorgt dafür, dass es funktioniert. Kurz gesagt, das obige Beispiel sollte funktionieren, egal ob Sie eine separate /boot Partition haben oder nicht. 
> 
> 

 

Sollte es dennoch nicht klappen dann zeig nochmal die besagten Verzeichnisse, aber so dass ich deine Symlinks sehen kann, also mit:

ls -l /boot/

ls -l /boot/grub

und lass auch bitte mal die Ausgabe von mount sehen, in dem Zustand in dem du die Grub Installation durchführst.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## teddydeluxe

@ christian : die supergrubdisk hab ich mal unter ubuntu genutzt als grub ersatz, ich werde es mir mal anschauen

@ andy : alles klar, ich bin morgen mittag wieder zu hause, da teste ich es und werde berichten

ich danke euch und schönen abend noch   :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

 *teddydeluxe wrote:*   

> ich finde grub2 auch eher unkomfortabel. also ich denke du meinst die grub installation. also ich habe mich eigentlich ans handbuch gehalten.
> 
> ```
> emerge grub
> 
> ...

 

Ich ho9ffe das mit dem /etc/grub ist ein tippfehler, denn grub sucht dort nicht nach seiner konfiguration  :Smile: 

----------

## teddydeluxe

das /etc war natürlich nur ein schreibfehler, es sollte /boot heissen   :Smile: 

weder "kernel kernel-2.6..." noch "kernel /boot/kernel-2.6..." laufen. die befehle in der grub-shell :

```
find /boot/grub/stage1

error 15 : file not found

find /boot/grub/stage1

error 15 : file not found
```

und sonst :

ls -l /boot/

```
total 4655

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    1               oct 18 20:34 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024          oct 19 16:23 grub

-rw-r--r--     1 root root    4732880    oct 18 20:38 kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

drwx------   2 root root     12288        oct 18 20:24 lost+found
```

ls -l /boot/grub 

```
total 330

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    197 Oct 19 16:23 default

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     30 Oct 18 20:34 device.map

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8604 Oct 19 16:23 e2fs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7904 Oct 19 16:23 fat_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7152 Oct 19 16:23 ffs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    584 Oct 19 16:29 grub.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7168 Oct 19 16:23 iso9660_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8604 Oct 19 16:23 jfs_stage1_5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      9 Oct 18 20:34 menu.lst -> grub.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7320 Oct 19 16:23 minix_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9548 Oct 19 16:23 reiserfs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  33856 Oct 18 20:34 splash.xpm.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    512 Oct 19 16:23 stage1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 104580 Oct 19 16:23 stage2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 104580 Oct 18 20:34 stage2_eltorito

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7420 Oct 19 16:23 ufs2_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6784 Oct 19 16:23 vstafs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9232 Oct 19 16:23 xfs_stage1_5
```

nach dem chrooten, also wenn ich grub installiere oder verändere sieht mount -l so aus :

```
proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=112220,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,relatime,mode=600)

tmpfs on / type tmpfs (rw,relatime)

/dev/sr0 on /mnt/cdrom type iso9660 (ro,relatime) [Gentoo Linux x86 20111004]

/dev/loop0 on /mnt/livecd type squashfs (ro,relatime)

rc-svcdir on /mnt/livecd/lib/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw,relatime)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

tmpfs on /mnt/livecd/lib/firmware type tmpfs (rw,relatime)

tmpfs on /mnt/livecd/usr/portage type tmpfs (rw,relatime)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,devgid=85,devmode=664)

/dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=continue,barrier=0,data=writeback)

/dev/sda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw,relatime,errors=continue)

none on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)

udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=112220,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,relatime,mode=600)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/sdb on /mnt/backup type vfat (rw)
```

die ausgabe von grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda :

```
Installation finished. No error reported.

This is the contents of the device map /boot/grub/device.map.

Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,

fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.

(fd0)   /dev/fd0

(hd0)   /dev/sda
```

mit der SGD findet er hd0 auch nicht. egal, was ich booten will, kommt file not found oder disk does not exist. und bei kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.39-r3 kommt --> error 13 invalid or unsupported executeable format

LG

----------

## firefly

was gibt grub aus, wenn du in der grub shell ein ls (oder wie der befehl zum auflisten der dateien in grub shell heißt) machst?

----------

## franzf

Ich hatte da kürzlich auch mit nem total bescheuerten Problem zu kämpfen. PlatteA war die einzige Platte samt Installation. Da sie Probleme machte (WD Caviar Green die immer in den Sleep mode ging und den LoadCycleCount nach oben ballerte) kam ne neue Platte rein, die alte wurde nur für Backups eingebnuden. Anfangs lief alles ganz gut, bis irgendwann auch so komische Probleme auftauchten. In mir nicht verständlichen Formen wurden /root und /boot von den falschen Platten genommen, manchmal wurden auch Devices/Files nicht gefunden.

Die Lösung: Falsche Platte komplett trennen, grub nochmal komplett neu aufsetzen, so ne Zeit lang arbeiten, dann andere Platte wieder dran - und auf einmal war Ruhe... Irgendwo/wie/wann wurden da Devicenamen verdreht...

Du hast ja auch 2 Platten drinnen. Klemm auch mal die sdb ab und setz grub neu auf - Vielleicht gehts dann  :Smile: 

----------

## teddydeluxe

ich finde keinen befehl in der grubshell zum auflisten der dateien   :Confused: 

und ich habe nur eine platte drin, sdb war gerade zufällig der usb auf den ich die ausgaben geschrieben habe

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Leute.

Ja, bescheuerte Probleme hatte ich auch schon so mancherlei mit Grub.

Häufigste Ursache schien mir zu sein wenn die Symlinks von boot oder menu.lst auf entfernte Partitionen zeigten, auf entfernten Partitionen noch andere nicht gewollte Grub Installationen lagen.

Oder der Bootloader-Bereich des MBR (nur die ersten 440Byte=der Stage 1) der im BIOS deklarierten Bootplatte war falsch, und zeigte als nächsten zu ladenden Sektor auf einen falschen Ort.

Das hat scheinbar eine korrekte reinstalltion bei mir schon öfter unterbunden  :Wink: 

Abhilfe schaffte dann das löschen des Bootloaders im MBR mittels:

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=440 count=1
```

Achtung, nicht den gesamten MBR (512 byte) löschen, sondern nur die ersten 440 byte, damit das bestehende Partitionschema erhalten bleibt.

Dann Grub erneut, wie gewohnt installieren.

Damit solltest du's mal versuchen, denn dein find /boot/grub/stage1 findet ja nix.

Was war eigentlich mit find /boot/grub/stage2 ? Wieder ein Tippfehler?

Lösch vor der installation auch mal deine device.map, Rest kannste drin lassen.

Später mehr wenn zu Hause,

Andy.

----------

## teddydeluxe

ja, war ein schreibfehler, stage2 wurde ebenfalls nicht gefunden. ich werde es mal testen.

----------

## firefly

 *teddydeluxe wrote:*   

> ich finde keinen befehl in der grubshell zum auflisten der dateien  

 

stimmt gibt es auch so nicht, du kannst es aber indirekt über ein commando und über die Tab vervollständigung lösen.

Also bitte poste mal was grub anzeigt wenn du folgendes machst:

file / eingeben +  2mal die Tab-Taste drücken.

----------

## teddydeluxe

also ich hab boot nochmal platt gemacht und den mbr gelöscht und dann grub neuinstalliert, aber es brachte leider keinen erfolg, es hat sich nichts geändert.

wenn ich file / eingebe, kommt nach dem ersten tab schon error 21 : selcted disk does not exist   :Sad: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Zeit für meine bewährte Methode ohne chroot:

1. Gentoo LiveCD oder sysresccd (SystemRescueCD) starten.

2. Die Partition in die dein Grub installiert werden soll

nach /mnt/gentoo mounten, also in deinem Fall

Code: (falls /mnt/gentoo nicht vorhanden, ggf. vorher anlegen mit mkdir /mnt/gentoo)

```
#mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo
```

Jetzt lösche in deinem /alten boot verzeichnis (nun unter /mnt/gentoo/boot) alle dateien, bis auf den kernel, und in deinem grub verzeichnis alles bis auf die grub.conf.

3a. Grub mit der option --root-directory installieren, die dann dorthin

zeigen soll, wo das grub Verzeichnis angelegt werden soll! Konkret:

Code:

```
#grub-install --recheck --root-directory=/mnt/gentoo /dev/sda
```

Danach ggf. mal mit der grub shell per find wieder mal nach stage 1 und 2 suchen lassen und mal sehen ober er nun was findet.

find /boot/grub/stage1 bzw. stage2

sda satt sda1 ist richtig wenn grub in den MBR geschrieben werden soll,

obwohl ja zuvor sda1 gemountet wurde, kein Druckfehler meinerseits! 

Nun mal rebooten um zu sehen ob's klappt, ansonsten den Vorgang wie oben wiederholen, jedoch mal hiermit in Punkt 3

3b.

```
#grub-install --recheck --root-directory=/mnt/gentoo /dev/sda1
```

Ist zwar als Zielort eigentlich der Bootsektor der ersten Partition, statt dem MBR, aber so was Kurioses hatte ich auch schon mal.

Ansonsten die beiden Varianten oben mal mit der Grub-shell statt 3a und 3b durchführen, das Pendant nenn ich jetzt mal 4a und 4b.

4a.

```
# grub

root (hd0,0)      ##0,0 entspricht sda1 (also die Zielpartition für die Stage2 in /boot/grub)

setup (hd0)      ##0    entspricht sda oben, als Ziel des Bootloaders (stage1) für den MBR

quit
```

4b.

```
# grub

root (hd0,0)      ##0,0 entspricht sda1 (also die Zielpartition für die Stage2 in /boot/grub)

setup (hd0,0)      ##0,0   entspricht sda1, als Ziel der stage 1 im Bootsektor der ersten Partition

quit
```

Viel Erfolg, Andy.

----------

## teddydeluxe

danke, ich werde es mal versuchen, muss nur die live dvd runterladen, da es grub-install bei der minimal nicht gibt   :Confused: 

----------

## teddydeluxe

ok ich hab es mit der rescue cd versucht und leider sind alle versuche fehlgeschlagen. immer das selbe und keine stage lässt sich finden   :Sad: 

in der grubshell der rescue cd finde ich stages, aber beim booten nicht.

noch irgendwelche ideen oder bin ich einfach gentoo ungeeignet ?

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi teddydeluxe.

Nur nicht den Kopf hängen lassen, aller Anfang ist schwer.

Bootet dein PC direkt von der Platte sda, oder geht du über ein BIOS-Bootmenü wo du diese selber selektieren musst, da der PC standardmäßig ohne User-Eingriff von einem andern Device booten würde?

Dann auf sda d.h. erste Platte am ersten Controller-Port als boot device umstellen.

Hast nun eh die rescue cd im Einsatz, dann starte doch via wizard das gui, und checke oder repartitioniere/formatiere doch die sda1 neu, erhalte deine sda3 wo schon all deine Arbeit der installation vorhanden ist, und versuche dann nochmal grub nach meinem letzten Schema zu installieren.

----------

## teddydeluxe

ist die reply funktion kaputt ? komme beim antworten immer auf die main seite  :Smile: 

danke für die aufmunterung, ich hoffe das funktioniert irgendwann   :Smile: 

der rechner bootet ohne menü. er versucht es erst über das optische laufwerk und geht dann auf die platte, aber auch wenn ich nach der insallation die platte als einziges boot device einstelle, ändert sich nichts.

die platte auf den ersten controller port kann ich in dem sinne nicht umstellen. die platte ist an den sata port angeschlossen, der mir im bios aber als ide3 master angezeigt wird. das optische laufwerk ist an ide1 master. meinst du das könnte problematisch sein ?

----------

## Randy Andy

 *teddydeluxe wrote:*   

> ist die reply funktion kaputt ? komme beim antworten immer auf die main seite 

 

Geht hier einwandfrei.

 *Quote:*   

> danke für die aufmunterung, ich hoffe das funktioniert irgendwann   

 

Larry sagt: "Nur der steinige Weg führt zu einer höheren Stufe der Erkenntnis."

 *Quote:*   

> der rechner bootet ohne menü. er versucht es erst über das optische laufwerk und geht dann auf die platte, aber auch wenn ich nach der insallation die platte als einziges boot device einstelle, ändert sich nichts.

 

Das ist so ok.

 *Quote:*   

> die platte auf den ersten controller port kann ich in dem sinne nicht umstellen. die platte ist an den sata port angeschlossen, der mir im bios aber als ide3 master angezeigt wird. das optische laufwerk ist an ide1 master. meinst du das könnte problematisch sein ?

 

Ja, schätze daran liegt es, denn Grub weist Laufwerksnamen auf Basis der Bios-Einstellungen zu.

Ich hatte hier an einem PC mit Sata mal das Problem, dass ich nach dem hinzufügen einer 4.ten Platte nicht mehr von einer Live-CD booten konnte, da diese am Sata-Port vor der letzten Platte hing, obwohl schon noch auf das DVD-Laufwerk zugregriffen wurde.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:

Klemm sda an den ersten Sata-Port, das DVD-Laufwerk an den letzten, ggf dann Grub dann nochmal neu installieren.

Bis Morgen dann mal, viel Erfolg.

----------

## teddydeluxe

das geht leider nicht. es gibt 2 sata ports und die platte ist am ersten. und 2 ide ports, wovon das laufwerk am ersten ist. sata1 wird aber im bios als ide3 angeizeigt, daran kann ich leider nichts ändern, ausser vll einen sata ide adapter zu besorgen. aber wenn das das problem behebt... aber das wäre eigentlich recht unvorteilhaft gemacht, weil andere distributionen das auch ohne probleme übernehmen.

danke bis morgen

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi teddydeluxe.

Ah, das hatte ich aus deinem letzten post nicht heraus gelesen, dass du ein Sata /ide Mischsystem hast. 

Das kann schon mal für Konfusion sorgen. Da du aber sagst, andere Distros wurden schon erfolgreich in gleicher Konstellation installiert, würde ich sagen, lass physikalisch alles so, und wir arbeiten an einer gänzlich anderen Konfiguration.

Hättest du seinerzeit mal in die grub.conf, und device.map eines erfolgreich mit grub.legacy  installierten Linux auf diesem Rechner geschaut, und dir die Einstellungen gemerkt/notiert, dann hätten wir es nun etwas leichter und müssten weniger probieren.

Im Gentoo Handbuch heisst es u.a.:

 *Quote:*   

> Notiz: Grub weist Gerätenamen auf Grundlage des BIOS zu. Wenn Sie Ihre BIOS- Einstellungen ändern, ändern sich auch die Buchstaben und Ziffern Ihrer Geräte. Wenn Sie zum Beispiel die Bootreihenfolge Ihrer Geräte ändern, müssen Sie möglicherweise auch Ihre Grub-Konfiguration ändern. 

 

Ich vermute nun mal, da die dein Bios meldet deine erste Festplatte (sata1) firmiert unter ide3, dass du grub mit entsprechend geänderter Syntax installieren musst, damit Grub auf der richtigen platte landet, vermutlich mit Hilfe der grub shell dann so:

```
# grub

root (hd2,0)      ##2,0 entspricht sda1 (also die Zielpartition für die Stage2 in /boot/grub)

setup (hd2)      ##2    entspricht sda oben, als Ziel des Bootloaders (stage1) für den MBR

quit
```

Bin mir nur nicht sicher wie dann deine grub.conf aussehen muss, damit er dann booten kann, entweder so:

```

title Gentoo 2.6.39-r3

root (hd0,0) 

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda3 
```

oder so:

```

title Gentoo 2.6.39-r3

root (hd2,0) 

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda3
```

Am besten gleich beides eintragen, und dann mal sehen.

Auch ob du nun mit find unter grub endlich deine stages findest...

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Treborius

 *teddydeluxe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> die ausgabe von grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

lösch mal die zeile mit /dev/fd0 aus der device.map, und probier es nochmal, 

ich hätte gestern das selbe mit meinem cd-rom

----------

## teddydeluxe

also grub in hd2 oder ähnliches zu schreiben geht nicht, da es nur hd0 gibt. aber das mit fd0 hat etwas fortschritt gebracht. das porblem ist : ich hab kein diskettenlaufwerk angeschlossen und im bios ist es auch disabled, aber das grub-install script haut mir jedes mal wieder fd0 in die device map. ich hab es gelöscht und in der grub-shell alles in den mbr geschrieben. zwar startet grub immer noch nicht, aber find /boot/grub/stage1 und stage2 liefern das ergebnis : hd(0,0)   :Smile: 

mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass ich jetzt keine menu.lst mehr hab, ich weiss nicht genau wie wichtig das ist. ich werde jetzt nochmal die gentoo-minimal starten, sda1 platt machen und grub neu emergen udn schauen, ob es dann läuft.

----------

## firefly

 *teddydeluxe wrote:*   

> also grub in hd2 oder ähnliches zu schreiben geht nicht, da es nur hd0 gibt. aber das mit fd0 hat etwas fortschritt gebracht. das porblem ist : ich hab kein diskettenlaufwerk angeschlossen und im bios ist es auch disabled, aber das grub-install script haut mir jedes mal wieder fd0 in die device map. ich hab es gelöscht und in der grub-shell alles in den mbr geschrieben. zwar startet grub immer noch nicht, aber find /boot/grub/stage1 und stage2 liefern das ergebnis : hd(0,0)  
> 
> mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass ich jetzt keine menu.lst mehr hab, ich weiss nicht genau wie wichtig das ist. ich werde jetzt nochmal die gentoo-minimal starten, sda1 platt machen und grub neu emergen udn schauen, ob es dann läuft.

 

nein nicht platt machen, denn an sich funktioniert es doch...

AFAIK hinterlegt grub im MBR das die konfiguration menu.lst heißt. Und bei mir ist z.b. die menu.lst ein symlink auf die grub.conf.

Also bei dir einfach diesen symlink anlegen und schon sollte es funktioniere.

----------

## teddydeluxe

etwas zu spät, ich hab grub neu installiert, aber nach etwas kernel panic läuft das system   :Very Happy:  ich danke euch allen vielmals   :Smile:   ich melde mich bestimmt bald wieder

----------

